# Anyone had terrible fashion sense in their youth



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't mean you followed fashion and look back and laugh at the pics (what were we thinking?). I mean really had no idea of how to dress at all, what was in fashion what wasn't. Always had to wrong jeans or unflattering shoes.

Actually it is only in the past 10 years I have actually started to really think about what I am wearing and can see a good outfit from bad. I had a bit of a late renaissance with fashion. 

I sometimes look at my daughter and her friends and regret not making the most of those days. Girls today seem so much more fashion savvy and sophisticated. I feel for me it was a case of wasted youth I suppose, I used to dress like my mum and wear THE most hideous glasses :nerd:. Worst still I actually wanted to be fashionable but would always get it wrong, I tried too hard and my friends would shake their head at me when I turned up to the nightclub in something really, really, frumpy :surprise:. I am impressed that they still wanted to be friends with me :grin2:.

Even on my wedding day I kind of looked awkward. Way too much going on and the dress was a bad length. Then through the 90's I seem to reverted into fleeces and walking boots and unflattering ponytails, I stopped with the makeup and completely gave up. It makes me feel so sad that my best years were not my most flattering ones. 

Just wondering if anyone else cringes when looking back on photographs?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Hell, I did! I let a suit salesman talk me into buying a Nehru jacket back in high school and a damned polyester double-knit leisure suit in college! And with white shoes and belt of course!

Looked just like a 70's Baptist preacher!

Thank Almighty God that no one took pics of me wearing those things! That I know of, that is!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

peacem said:


> Just wondering if anyone else cringes when looking back on photographs?


You're not alone! Although I cringe and embrace it at the same time.

A disastrous blend of fashion, my quirks, and identity crisis. If I'd made an effort to fit in, I probably would have dressed better ha ha. Still that's not what I was about or didn't know any better. Was I comfortable within myself or did I lack confidence? Maybe all of the above. There were glimmers of approved outfits... the leather jacket was a good cut and fit, worn with fitted pants. The A-line skirts were a good look for me. Had a suede outfit that was a fitted vest/top with matching A-line skirt and had pop buttons all the way down. I was wearing this when hubs and I were first dating. He had fun un-popping the whole outfit in one swift action! The short but elegant red dress was good for a party. But these outfits were scattered between a majority of forehead-slapping choices. One photographed outfit worn clubbing consisted of a white corset, visible through a white lace long sleeved fitted top, baggy grey trousers with suspenders. Most other girls, including friends, wore cute dresses. My oldest and closest friend admitted she never knew why I dressed the way I did but figured '..That's just [Hearts]'. And that's not even mentioning the array of t-shirts. Anime, bands and concerts, even a Spiderman t-shirt. 

In more recent years, my style has become typically 'feminine'. Although sometimes the rugged boots appear for comfort with the pretty dress. I was into my 20s before I even owned a pair of stilettos then got hooked. I love wearing skirts (including pencil skirts) and dresses. I'll admit I do listen to the (usually younger) sales girls of particular brands I like when they match certain items or what's most flattering for my figure. It's thanks to one of them that I finally made my way into skinny jeans and crop cardigans with pencil skirts. 

And I'll also admit that sometimes I take social cues from friends. Recently a friend asked if I was getting a new dress for a function we were attending. I hadn't planned on it but she inspired me and others to consider dressing up. I found a gorgeous 50s style dress that I didn't think would suit me but tried it anyway... it worked a treat... and matched with trusty stilettos. I felt wonderful in the dress, hubs loved it too, and I received many compliments that night. And in my mind is the saying 'You've come a long way, baby..' ha ha. 

The awkward years have been and gone. May as well just embrace the journey.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

@heartsbeating I remember turning up to a nightclub for the first time, meeting my friends outside. They all had jeans and tshirts, I looked like I was going for a job interview or maybe a wedding. This one girl looked me up and down and said 'what do you look like'. Lol. Luckily they were actually very nice friends and seemed to like me even though I didn't fit in - a bit like yours.

With my daughter I notice that she is a bit like me in my younger days. She wants to be quirky but sometimes looks rather awkward and her friends say things to her (to try and help her with her fashion) but she stubbornly digs her heals in and says 'I'll wear what I want'. I *really* admire this about her, but at the same time I wonder how she will cope when she goes to Uni next year and she has to make friends from scratch. My H says its 'normal' to have bad fashion sense at 17 but her friends seem very sophisticated - way more than I ever was. I sometimes feel guilty for not being able to help her, but the last thing she needs is fashion advice from her mum. Haha.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh please, I STILL have no fashion sense at 46! That gene in my female DNA is apparently missing, along with the one for home decorating! I am a jeans and tshirt kind of girl, and anything beyond that befuddles me.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

> Girls today seem so much more fashion savvy and sophisticated.


Eh ... as a high school teacher, I'd like to debate that point. Perhaps not that they are "fashion savvy" but whether or not that fashion is often "sophisticated."


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Starstarfish said:


> Eh ... as a high school teacher, I'd like to debate that point. Perhaps not that they are "fashion savvy" but whether or not that fashion is often "sophisticated."


:grin2: Yes my niece would be in that category - God love her.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

3Xnocharm said:


> Oh please, I STILL have no fashion sense at 46! That gene in my female DNA is apparently missing, along with the one for home decorating! I am a jeans and tshirt kind of girl, and anything beyond that befuddles me.


I find home decorating HARD - looks great in the magazine but awful when I try to copy it.

My sister owned a high end boutique with designer clothes. When she sold her business she swore to never have anything to do with the fashion industry again. An insidious network of people who play on the insecurities of women. The things that made steam come out of her ears where when customers would say; 'does this make me look fat/I need to ask my husband before I buy. She wears jeans and jumpers now, doesn't even like shopping anymore.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I've noticed over the years that it depends on which group of people that I am with as to whether I am considered to dress well or not.

When I am with my family, I dress absolutely awful. All my clothes are old and out of style. My mother told me in my twenties that I dress too frumpy. 

My hair never looks right and both my parents and grandmother have told me that I will never find a man with the way I look.

Back when I used to try to turn negativity into something funny, I once said to my (English) ex husband, "My parents complain that my ahir is all over my head." My (ex)H responded drily "Darling, where else do you want it to be?"

now, when I am around white people, I either hear approval or nothing at all.

These days, I don't endeavour to dress in high fashion. Appropriate, comfortable, flattering comes to mind when I think of my goals. These days since I don't work, I dress regularly more like the GAP than anything else. 

My husband is happy. Anyone else can go to he!! (including you know who).


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm a guy, and while I never gave much thought to fashion, I suppose I've always been a neutral dresser, so I've never leaned in the negative category. I've never even went for the small trendy things like a belt a little too long, a few extra buttons open on the shirt, or no socks with shoes. I was never into fads, but just regular stuff, and somehow, I just had an alarm in me that told me not to buy those checked pants, leisure suits, and white shoes in the late 70s. 

As a guy, I've never been one for shorts and sandals either. 

This picture is not me, but just an example of my normal dressing style, give or take a little for the passing decades.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'd suggest guiding your daughter with what is flattering to her and/or shop from places that is more her style. And encourage that streak in her that goes against the norm around her - if that's what she wants. When she makes new friends, it's likely she will attract others who are like-minded and/or accepting... and not people who need her to fit a mold to be friends with her. The most inspired I've felt about fashion was being in Japan where unique combinations and style are the standard wardrobe for many (and still manage to look funky and sophisticated).


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

southbound said:


> I'm a guy, and while I never gave much thought to fashion, I suppose I've always been a neutral dresser, so I've never leaned in the negative category. I've never even went for the small trendy things like a belt a little too long, a few extra buttons open on the shirt, or no socks with shoes. I was never into fads, but just regular stuff, and somehow, I just had an alarm in me that told me not to buy those checked pants, leisure suits, and white shoes in the late 70s.
> 
> As a guy, I've never been one for shorts and sandals either.
> 
> This picture is not me, but just an example of my normal dressing style, give or take a little for the passing decades.


Is he famous? Silver fox! :smile2:


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I had no fashion sense whatsoever, and I knew it, however it always seemed that I was into things before they caught on with others.

In junior high and high school (late 80's, early 90's) I was a mish-mash of punk, metalhead and skater, and dressed the part of all 3 (sometimes at the same time!!! It was weird.) One day, boots up to my knees, over my jeans, army jacket, Anthrax t-shirt. The next, baggy jeans, Vision Street Wear t-shirt, Airwalks and a beanie.

I wore Doc Martens for years before they were 'cool', and faced endless criticism from the very same people who were wearing them a year later. Same with baggy jeans (all the rage for skaters back in 1990/91). Those caught on with the hip-hop crowd a few years later. Beanies/toques regardless of weather - same thing.

Somewhat fashion-related but not really - I started listening to punk rock when I was about 12, and metal when I was 13. Apart from the handful of pot-smoking, long-haired, jean-jacket-wearing 'skids' (as we called them), I was the only kid who wore Slayer or Metallica t-shirts for years or listened to those bands. 1991, and Enter Sandman became a massive hit, and all these preppy kids were buying up Metallica t-shirts. Same thing happened to punk rock in 1994 with Greenday.

For a few years, I had my own style, and was often made fun of for it. I did my own thing, and wore what I liked. Looking back at old photos, it worked. Even today my kids thought I looked cool! Then half those things became trendy, and I looked like everybody else, lol!


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I was subjected to mandatory conformity to the Punky Brewster era of fashion.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

The early 2000s...
velour tracksuits, trucker hats, small skirts with big belts, blonde highlights, ugh what a trashy style era. 


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

MrsAldi said:


> The early 2000s...
> velour tracksuits, trucker hats, small skirts with big belts, blonde highlights, ugh what a trashy style era.
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk



LOL, I remember that in middle school. I forgot we had our bad moments as well. I dislike the 70's, 80's, 90's fashion. I like the roaring 20'2 when I studied it in school. I blame the celebs for poor fashion at times. In high school, I was a metrosexual and still am with a hint of punk element to it. Going out to high class places, I am dress in Armani.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Parachute pants!


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I recall when we came to America from franc, I dressed up like every other kid in France, apparently that was not how the guys dressed here....I used to get eat up for looking weird.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Satya said:


> I was subjected to mandatory conformity to the Punky Brewster era of fashion.


Ha ha, me too!

Luckily, my mom forbade me getting a perm. I don't agree with most of her parenting decisions, but I will always be grateful for that one. 

She did, however, encourage me to get a mullet. I'm still p!ssed about that one.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Back when I was in junior high in 1980 -1982 I used to wear Hushpuppies Wallabee shoes Do you guys remember those? Suede shoes with the thick crepe soles. I loved them because they were so damn comfortable. But I kept wearing them well into high school until a girlfriend said "Bandit...please throw those shoes off a cliff ....please...."


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

FeministInPink said:


> Ha ha, me too!
> 
> Luckily, my mom forbade me getting a perm. I don't agree with most of her parenting decisions, but I will always be grateful for that one.
> 
> She did, however, encourage me to get a mullet. I'm still p!ssed about that one.


I had a beautiful mullet. It was epic.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

FeministInPink said:


> Ha ha, me too!
> 
> Luckily, my mom forbade me getting a perm. I don't agree with most of her parenting decisions, but I will always be grateful for that one.
> 
> She did, however, encourage me to get a mullet. I'm still p!ssed about that one.



:crying::laugh:
Laughing at the mullet, but crying for the sympathy for the little girl.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Sadly, I have a mullet these days because the reading glasses that I wear snag at my hairn the front when I put my glasses behind my ears.


----------



## Staisha (Sep 20, 2016)

Where do without the bad taste in my youth?..) I wore terrible clothes and dyed hair an unnatural color)


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

I was a late 90's kid. There was no good fashion at that point. I had the longest, silkest, straightest hair, but hte poof was a thing so you can imagine my efforts to achieve it.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I've always been cursed with an incredible inability to tell what I actually look like in clothing, makeup or hairstyles. I always just think I look like me. So, when I ask a significant other whether I look okay in an outfit, I'm not fishing for compliments; I genuinely need to know if there's something strange, tacky, or unflattering about whatever I'm wearing. My stylist went a fair bit darker with my hair color this time, and I quite honestly cannot tell if it looks good or not, if it's better or worse than my previous color. I simply have no natural ability to evaluate my own appearance. 

Luckily, my normal style tends towards comfort, mostly jeans and cute tops. I have a thing for oversized sweaters, for blazers, and for scarves. A lot of my pieces are slightly vintage/boho in style. My hair is always silky and straight, varying lengths between chin and bra band length, and some shade of blonde. I'm not sure - because I really cannot tell - if my style of clothing and hair are the most flattering options for me, but I'm comfortable and generally presentable as I am. Because of that, I've tended to avoid very trendy styles and the fashion regret that comes with chasing trends. Of course, that also means that I'm pretty much never in style - but also not completely out of it, either!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I recently needed to throw together a cowgirl outfit at short notice... went to the thrift store and picked up a men's shirt for $6. It actually fitted quite nicely. I rolled up the sleeves, tucked the front in to my jeans, and went to the party. Decided I actually quite liked this shirt. Then almost wore it for breakfast date with hubs. I paused, considering past moments, and asked his opinion as I was putting it on. He said it looked cute. 'Cute' isn't a word that he'd normally use to describe me. So I thought better of it and changed.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Lostinthought61 said:


> I recall when we came to America from franc, I dressed up like every other kid in France, apparently that was not how the guys dressed here....I used to get eat up for looking weird.


Similar thing happened to me when we returned from the US after having lived abroad for several years. I had two outfits that I really liked, which were not in fashion in the US at all! No one said anything to me about them, thank goodness. Come to think of it, maybe that is why a popular guy from a foreign country liked me! 

I like clothes that don't have static electricity and that are comfortable. LOL

In the summer I hang out in above the knee skirts with a cotton top, or a comfy feminine dress.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Walking fashion disaster here. At the age of fifteen, I determined that I would wear what I felt good in. I still do at 50 ish. Strangely I was one of less than 10% that didn't whinge about having to wear a tux for prom.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> Walking fashion disaster here. At the age of fifteen, I determined that I would wear what I felt good in. I still do at 50 ish. Strangely I was one of less than 10% that didn't whinge about having to wear a tux for prom.


Somewhere along the way my son realized that he's handsome. Very handsome, apparently, to a lot of women. And he pretty quickly caught on that the way he dresses can encourage female attention of all varieties. He not only didn't whine about wearing a tux for prom, he was actually excited about it. He's noticed the way women react to him when he wears a suit and thought that might be accentuated by wearing a tuxedo. He was not wrong. "Very James Bond," as he said. Again, he was not wrong.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

The only thing worse than the clothes I wore in the 70s (aged 8 to 18) were my hair cuts. Jesus.

It's a wonder I was able to reproduce.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

GTdad said:


> The only thing worse than the clothes I wore in the 70s (aged 8 to 18) were my hair cuts. Jesus.
> 
> It's a wonder I was able to reproduce.


No problems with fashion - Sperry shoes, pressed jeans, Oxford shirts... Haircuts tho... Ouch. 

Think Einstein hair


----------

